

Show HN: Social Shopping - herval

Hey there HNers,<p>First of all, apologies for the shameless "self-promotion" - just felt like sharing :-)<p>I've just launched a very simple project on the e-commerce front and although I'm currently involved in a few "bigger and bolder" projects, decided to give this a go. It's a DIY e-commerce tool that allows people to setup stores on Facebook, for free. We started this project as a weekend hackathon to help a friend bring her products online and decided to turn it into a product, so there's still definitely a lot to be done.<p>Apart from showing off, this thread is here to start a discussion around the social commerce market: what is your take around the market/concept? Thoughts? Predictions?<p>Comments, observations and even blunt criticism on my little pet project are also most welcome!<p>ps.: yes, I'm looking for cofounders, investors, partners, designers and everything!<p>ps2.: almost forgot - if anyone's interested on checking out the app, the beta is on http://getnovelo.com
======
pbreit
I am currently bearish on social shopping. Lots of people actually do not like
to buy and sell from friends. And ultimately, you usually want as wide an
audience as possible. However, I think Facebook and Twitter will continue to
be important channels for gaining exposure and engaging with customers.

Regarding Novelo, the Facebook page is pretty much empty so I am not sure what
the service does or how it works. I am unlikely to add the app without any
information.

back at you on the plug: pricetack.com falling price marketplace

~~~
herval
cobbled together a quick "what's this" page and added there as a tab - that,
by the way, proved itself an incredibly difficult task, as there don't seem to
be any facebook app to do just that. Wow!

